# Which sorority photo?



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have a few good ones that I'm considering, so I was hoping for your input on which one you think should be in the contest!

Hoping this thread will be active until 4-ish tomorrow... I'll add my picture then.


Noelle!









Mew about to get "nipped"... I love how Faye looked directly at me before she tried it.









Daiquiri and Noelle posing for the camera... And Sora jealous in the background.









Daiquiri, Faye, and Noelle hangin' out.









And finally... Noelle and Faye looking on.









Choose!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

3.  I love Mew but that third pic is adorable.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the 1st one a LOT!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Meww!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Daiquiri and Noelle... also cuz my middle name is Noelle


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> 3.  I love Mew but that third pic is adorable.


I know! I love it when they pose for me.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Definatly 3... But it would be the cutest if you could get Mew and Noelle together in a photo!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

#1, Mew is such a cutie!!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i like the third one, its funny how Sora is looking at them, hehe


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> #1, Mew is such a cutie!!


lol that's Noelle... They look way too alike for their own good! Thankfully Mew's a crowntail and Noelle is a combtail or it would be way too difficult to tell!



And Sora gets that look in quite a few pictures. She loves being the center of attention.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the 3rd one!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Alright, third one it is... Adding my entry now!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

2nd one is awesome!i love how you can see the details of her fins


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would pick between 3 or 4!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

the last one


----------

